# KHE MAC 24" tire



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Sorry if this is a repost. 
KHE seems to have a 24" version of their super light folding tire! It seems to be proto still as I cant find it to buy anywhere. 
24 x 2,10"
Kevlar beaded
Special durable compound
Improved traction
MAX 8bar/120PSI
477g/1.052lbs


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Aye... Some pics here of a guy testing 'em

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196092


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i have never rode the mac but my friend has the khe streets and i like them a lot minus the need for 90 psi so the sidewall doesnt shred


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

apparantly if it were to do well this season, it would be followed by a dirt version, then the 26" version too not long after. 
I'm sure they'll be hard to keep on the shelves with that weight, not to mention the complete lack of 24" dedicated street tires out there right now.

only downside is a price estimate of around $50.


There is more on these tires on the Tonic Blog too.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I would drop $50 for these. there's not any other street tires that compare for 24/ 26", except maybe fs100's which are gone.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

ya i can't wait to get these


----------



## Mt Ashland (Apr 27, 2007)

half the weight of hr's or k-rad's; 50 bucks is worth that


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

bump for this...anyone know how to aqquire these? I have access to a BTI account.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Get access to a QBP one.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

nooooooo suuuuuuchhhhh luuuuuck, BTI sucks.


----------

